# Anyone using a AMD 5000 series video card?

## jordanwb

Right now I've got a NVidia GT220 video card. It's working well with the nouveau driver, but I can't enable 3D because of a showstopper problem that the nouveau dev's can't get past. AMD is working of an open source driver for its 5000 series video cards. I was wondering if anyone has a 5000 and have tried the new driver, if so how is it?

----------

## Ant P.

AFAIK it's still very unfinished. Most of the effort is going into new Gallium stuff, which isn't even usable on my 4350 yet.

----------

## jordanwb

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> AFAIK it's still very unfinished. Most of the effort is going into new Gallium stuff, which isn't even usable on my 4350 yet.

 

From what I understand the new driver only supports the 5000 series card due to legal stuff.

----------

## Muso

Any reason why you won't just use nVidia's closed source drivers?   They work really well.

----------

## Gusar

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

>  *Ant_P wrote:*   AFAIK it's still very unfinished. Most of the effort is going into new Gallium stuff, which isn't even usable on my 4350 yet. 
> 
> From what I understand the new driver only supports the 5000 series card due to legal stuff.

 

Could you be specific where and what you've heard? Cos it's wrong. There's no legal obstacles. There's open drivers for all radeon generations, but the driver for 5000 cards is still very early in it's development, so don't expect much from it. If you want full performance from your graphic card now, go nvidia, even though their driver is closed. In the future this might change, but right now the nvidia blob still offers the highest performance and the most complete out-of-the-box experience.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware as it fits better here.

----------

